# Grizzly



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2017)

About 1 1/2 months ago i ordered a resaw fence and new inserts for my Griz bandsaw. The fence was a close out. Not making it anymore. So i wIt and wait then check. Well somehow it got delivered to an address on my short street that does not exist. So after all else failed we knocked on every door. The last door, this is where it had been delivered. But UPS had picked it up and was sending back. This would not matter but it turns out tbey sent me last fence.  so we had an ace in the hole. Son works at UPS and managed to stop one package, i got the fence. so inserts make the trip back. 3 weeks go by, i get notified inserts are on way. and get a refund for fence. Yikes ,WTH, so i call to try to get it straight. Nice young gal said she had to took to manager about me refunding moneh. so a few days go by, she calls, but puts me on hold for 20 min. While she is trying to finger it out.  grrrr. I hung up. Finally todah after a long call kathie got it straightened out. oh all but the part about me gettkng my damn inserts. the right hand does not even know there is a left hand let alone what it is doing......

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 5, 2017)

Sounds like a PITA! My few dealings with Grizzly have been very positive, but I may have just been lucky. Of course, UPS started the whole thing off...

BTW, I moved this post. If you decide to review the tool, we can scoot it back over to the other location.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> About 1 1/2 months ago i ordered a resaw fence and new inserts for my Griz bandsaw. The fence was a close out. Not making it anymore. So i wIt and wait then check. Well somehow it got delivered to an address on my short street that does not exist. So after all else failed we knocked on every door. The last door, this is where it had been delivered. But UPS had picked it up and was sending back. This would not matter but it turns out tbey sent me last fence.  so we had an ace in the hole. Son works at UPS and managed to stop one package, i got the fence. so inserts make the trip back. 3 weeks go by, i get notified inserts are on way. and get a refund for fence. Yikes ,WTH, so i call to try to get it straight. Nice young gal said she had to took to manager about me refunding moneh. so a few days go by, she calls, but puts me on hold for 20 min. While she is trying to finger it out.  grrrr. I hung up. Finally todah after a long call kathie got it straightened out. oh all but the part about me gettkng my damn inserts. the right hand does not even know there is a left hand let alone what it is doing......



Mike, isn't that saw fairly new?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> Mike, isn't that saw fairly new?


Oh nothing wrong with saw- it is a resaw fence. and inserts. The transportation of said parts went awry and then it has been downhill ever since.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Sounds like a PITA! My few dealings with Grizzly have been very positive, but I may have just been lucky. Of course, UPS started the whole thing off...
> 
> BTW, I moved this post. If you decide to review the tool, we can scoot it back over to the other location.



I agree - for the most part -best customer service I have dealt with. This transaction has gone from bad to worse and escalated from there.......


----------

